# "The Golden Anniversary", my second piano sonata in D flat major, is completely finis



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

*"The Golden Anniversary", my second piano sonata in D flat major, is completely finis*

Hi, I finished my second piano sonata completely. I named it "The Golden Anniversary" and dedicated it to my parents who will have their 50th Wedding Anniversary this coming May.

This sonata has four movements:

1. Moderato, molto espressivo

2. Adagio

3. Scherzo

4. Rondo - Allegro

You can listen to the music on my website and have a look at the score as well:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/pianosonatano2.htm

best wishes,
André


----------

